# What's the back of the Cherub like?



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Possibly an odd question...









Where I'm looking to put the Cherub, the back of it will be visible. Can anyone post a photo of the back of the Cherub so I can see what it looks like please? I'm hoping it's a nice smooth finish.

Thanks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here you go ....









Edit : The black 'chimney' that appears to be coming out of the top isnt part of the cherub - its my lazy photography and the extractor hood in the bottom of the kitchen


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's one slick lookin momma.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Not many pics out there of the Cherub from behind and as you can see, it looks great! Can do you a very good deal on a new Cherub if anyone is interested.....


----------



## Bursar (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers. PM Sent.


----------

